# [SOLVED] HP DX5150 - CPU Upgrade AMD Athlon X2



## c800957276 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,

I got an older HP DX5150 with a 1.8 Sempron processor, which I want to upgrade. I am having difficulty finding out the type of socket for this mobo. According to HP, this mobo can take AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core, Athlon 64, and Sempron™ processors with HyperTransport technology.

I want to put one of the following:

AMD Athlon X2 7550 (95W) OEM Dual-Core Socket AM2+, 2.5GHz, 3MB Cache, 65nm

AMD Athlon X2 7750 (95W) Dual-Core Socket AM2, 2.7GHz, 512KB x2 L2 Cache, 2000MHz HT, 65nm

AMD Athlon X2 7850 Black Edition (95W) (OEM) Dual-Core Socket AM2+, 2.8GHz, 2x 512KB L2 Cache, 2MB L3 Cache, 3600MHz HT, 65nm

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane 2.9GHz Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Processor

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200 Brisbane 2.7GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Processor

Will any of these work?
Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP DX5150 - CPU Upgrade AMD Athlon X2*

The only way to know for sure is to contact HP. Not only does the motherboard have to support the cpu, the BIOS also needs to support the cpu. OEM makers have a habit of locking the BIOS to limit the supported cpus.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: HP DX5150 - CPU Upgrade AMD Athlon X2*

None of those are supported. The fastest supported cpu's for your board are:
- AMD Sempron 3500+ (2.0 GHz)
- AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (2.4 GHz)
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2.2 GHz Dual-Core)

 DX5150 Business PC Standard Features - Custom Components

As Dogg says, confirm with HP before purchasing another cpu and . . .

*Google is your friend*


----------



## c800957276 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: HP DX5150 - CPU Upgrade AMD Athlon X2*

Thanks!
Both are correct, those cpus are not supported. The coket here is 939, and those cpus are AM2. Thought I would be able to get out the cheaper way, but i guess i'll have to buy a new PC. the 5150 is old.


----------



## tb3o3 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: HP DX5150 - CPU Upgrade AMD Athlon X2*



c800957276 said:


> Thanks!
> Both are correct, those cpus are not supported. The coket here is 939, and those cpus are AM2. Thought I would be able to get out the cheaper way, but i guess i'll have to buy a new PC. the 5150 is old.


You can find a socket 939 Athlon 64 x2 3800+ on ebay for around $55, this will give your system a nice performance boost.

Also it can accommodate a Radeon HD4350 or 4650 low profile PCIe graphics card.

Upgrading to a modern DX11 level graphics card and Dual core CPU will make the DX5150 fast enough for many of the latest apps and even newer games as long as you use a lower resolution.


----------

